# Deadlift Form Check - VIDEO!!



## Diablo1990 (Jul 26, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d5umiq3mE7I

I was going real fast because I don't have a external memory card in this camera and it only shows me doing 4 out of the 5 reps I did.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2006)

I would reset each rep on the floor and lock that spine in and get tight before pulling.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jul 26, 2006)

Like I said I had to hurry and it was hitting the ground.  I wish I didn't have to rush in the video


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2006)

who cares about hurrying?  just pull two reps then.  All you are showing is technique.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jul 26, 2006)

True I coulda deadlifted slowly and everything just had the other reps not on camera didn't think of that. = D


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks ok, I would set your hips a bit lower though.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Looks ok, I would set your hips a bit lower though.



I think he set his hips okay, but they came up quick.  He practically stiff legged that beast.  Try to make your knee and hip joint extend closer to the same rate.  It will give you better leverage if you can get used to doing it this way.


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would reset each rep on the floor and lock that spine in and get tight before pulling.



In my limited experience I find that if I simply touch the weight to the floor and continue on to the next rep, the tension that I maintain throughout the motion ensures I have good form. Whereas if I set down the weight and restarted each rep, the tension would be released and the chance to slip up on form would be greater.

What are the disadvantages of doing it one way or the other? Resetting each rep VS. maintaing TUT.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> In my limited experience I find that if I simply touch the weight to the floor and continue on to the next rep, the tension that I maintain throughout the motion ensures I have good form. Whereas if I set down the weight and restarted each rep, the tension would be released and the chance to slip up on form would be greater.
> 
> What are the disadvantages of doing it one way or the other? Resetting each rep VS. maintaing TUT.




well, it is called a DEADlift.  meaning dead weight.  meaning static intertia.  meaning the weight is not moving on the floor until acted upon by you.

by doing the touch and go, you end up bouncing a bit so you don't build strength off the floor as much.  also, with a deadlift from the floor you can usually do a lot more weight.  if you rush the part where you are to set the bar on the ground then you keep all that tension on your spine and with all that weight it usually isn't a good thing.  The deadlift is a touchy exercise.  don't rush it.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 27, 2006)

This exercise scares me because I never know if I'm doing them correctly and I really don't want to get hurt.. I've watched videos and videos and still cant get the correct form down

my knees aren't in the best condition from skateboarding for about 3 years and I really don't want to put myself out of lifting just because I wanted to deadlift

are there any alternatives? I know it's a very compound movement but what do you think I should do?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> This exercise scares me because I never know if I'm doing them correctly and I really don't want to get hurt.. I've watched videos and videos and still cant get the correct form down
> 
> my knees aren't in the best condition from skateboarding for about 3 years and I really don't want to put myself out of lifting just because I wanted to deadlift
> 
> are there any alternatives? I know it's a very compound movement but what do you think I should do?



In my opinion, nothing can replace a deadlift when it comes to developing a strong core and posterior chain.


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, it is called a DEADlift.  meaning dead weight.  meaning static intertia.  meaning the weight is not moving on the floor until acted upon by you.
> 
> by doing the touch and go, you end up bouncing a bit so you don't build strength off the floor as much.  also, with a deadlift from the floor you can usually do a lot more weight.  if you rush the part where you are to set the bar on the ground then you keep all that tension on your spine and with all that weight it usually isn't a good thing.  The deadlift is a touchy exercise.  don't rush it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, it is called a DEADlift.  meaning dead weight.  meaning static intertia.  meaning the weight is not moving on the floor until acted upon by you.
> 
> by doing the touch and go, you end up bouncing a bit so you don't build strength off the floor as much.  also, with a deadlift from the floor you can usually do a lot more weight.  if you rush the part where you are to set the bar on the ground then you keep all that tension on your spine and with all that weight it usually isn't a good thing.  The deadlift is a touchy exercise.  don't rush it.



Actually, lately with my heavy doubles/triples I have been totally resetting my grip and everything in between reps.  There is probably a 5-10 second leg between reps, but I don't care.  I don't like to let my starting strength lag behind because whenever I end up bouncing between repetitions my weak point inevitably moves to the floor.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, lately with my heavy doubles/triples I have been totally resetting my grip and everything in between reps.  There is probably a 5-10 second leg between reps, but I don't care.  I don't like to let my starting strength lag behind because whenever I end up bouncing between repetitions my weak point inevitably moves to the floor.




since I deadlift with overhand grip only now, I usually reset my grip as well.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 28, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=d5umiq3mE7I
> 
> I was going real fast because I don't have a external memory card in this camera and it only shows me doing 4 out of the 5 reps I did.


i think your form is dangerously incorrect... you need to stand tall, disengage the hips, sit back as if you were going beyond parallel but maintaining proper core positioning (slight arch and chest up, strong). then you simply hang your arms from your shoulders like meat hooks, grab the bar comfortably outside the knees, and stand the hell up with as much weight as you can!!! t

stop leaning over. you will injure your self this way. the movement begins with the legs... it may me humbling but make sure you can squat with proper form slightly beyong parallel... it's the only way to master this lift.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 28, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> i think your form is dangerously incorrect... you need to stand tall, disengage the hips, sit back as if you were going beyond parallel but maintaining proper core positioning (slight arch and chest up, strong). then you simply hang your arms from your shoulders like meat hooks, grab the bar comfortably outside the knees, and stand the hell up with as much weight as you can!!! t
> 
> stop leaning over. you will injure your self this way. the movement begins with the legs... it may me humbling but make sure you can squat with proper form slightly beyong parallel... it's the only way to master this lift.





I tell you what...I ditched the straps and went to a mixed grip today, leaving the weight dead on the ground between reps and really focusing on dropping the hips and tightening the spine on each rep...225 felt as heavy as 315 usually does...very humbling...but I think my max deadlift will go up tremendously over the next few months training like this because my weak point, as CP said, is definitely off the ground.  I can pull 405 4-5 times clean when I keep the bar moving but the first rep is HELL.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 28, 2006)

It looks pretty sloppy to me.  I mean, it works, but Ill bet when you add more weight, your form will go, certain synergistic dominances will jump in, muscle imbalancees, etc.

Then again, I think my form is perfect.  I never rush or have a rounded spine.  A natural, solid movement.  And yet, my back is FUCKED.  So what do I know.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> .  And yet, my back is FUCKED.  So what do I know.




LoL, I feel ya, I got some achin sometimes too, but nobody can fix the shit.  It doesn't hurt when I lift so fuck it.  (I sound like a complete moron with that last statement I'm sure)


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 29, 2006)

probably been posted already im sure.. not bad form considering the weight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3zXJKX_dlI&search=deadlift


----------



## Maui Guns (Jul 29, 2006)

Check this out. Positively the worst looking deadlift in the history of mankind. I'm still laughing my ass off.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P0ySblouCKs&mode=related&search=


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 29, 2006)

Maui Guns said:
			
		

> Check this out. Positively the worst looking deadlift in the history of mankind. I'm still laughing my ass off.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=P0ySblouCKs&mode=related&search=




Damn that is funny


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=d5umiq3mE7I
> 
> I was going real fast because I don't have a external memory card in this camera and it only shows me doing 4 out of the 5 reps I did.


 
Fashong! Your back!


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

shhhhhh


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 29, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> shhhhhh


OOPS! OK, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------

